# Can I hunt my dog in heat?



## flizitdiz (Jul 16, 2009)

So here we are at the beginning of duck season-My dog has hunted 1 day, and from the above title you know my luck. She's in heat. Can I hunt her through this? If I do hunt her does it risk an infection? Thanks so much for everyone's help.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it unless your hunting partners or neighboring blinds also bring dogs. Then I would leave her home.
Don't be surprised or overreact if she does something stupid though.
If you are upland hunting I would not let her range far and keep her in sight, or you may end up with some unwanted attention. Males can smell a girl in heat from miles away, and whoopie can happen fast 

I've hunted my bitches often; just not around other dogs. I've never had any issues in health or performance


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I hunt with mine when she is in season, and sometimes with other dogs, but they can't perform the deed any more so no worries there. But do not be surprised if she acts out of character or does something odd.


----------



## flizitdiz (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks. She is a duck dog so my concern was her getting nasty muddy water while bleeding and getting an infection. We do have some other dogs in the club house, so I guess that means I'm springing for a hotel!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

flizitdiz said:


> Thanks. She is a duck dog so my concern was her getting nasty muddy water while bleeding and getting an infection.* We do have some other dogs in the club house,* so I guess that means I'm springing for a hotel!



that could be a game changer,if you are bringing her to a camp or lodge with other hunters and their dogs, you MAY have some people that aren't exactly going to be happy with you bringing a "hot" gal on the grounds....especially if you are in the next field over


----------



## flizitdiz (Jul 16, 2009)

How long after she stops bleeding should I keep her away from other dogs?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

flizitdiz said:


> Thanks. She is a duck dog so my concern was her getting nasty muddy water while bleeding and getting an infection. We do have some other dogs in the club house, so I guess that means I'm springing for a hotel!


Hunting alone is one thing, but I think most would be very unhappy if you are part of a club.


----------



## flizitdiz (Jul 16, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> Hunting alone is one thing, but I think most would be very unhappy if you are part of a club.


We have many different fields and places to hunt, so my dog wouldn't be hunting in the same area. I would make sure we weren't hunting two pits a few hundred yards apart. Thanks.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

flizitdiz said:


> We have many different fields and places to hunt, so my dog wouldn't be hunting in the same area. I would make sure we weren't hunting two pits a few hundred yards apart. Thanks.


That ain't far enough. If you are gonna be hunting at a club with other hunters and dogs the only proper thing to do is to leave any bitch in heat at home.
Unless your club is the King Ranch in Texas or some other HUGE club there are most likely going to be problems. Like I said earlier dogs can smell girls in heat from miles away


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

mjh345 said:


> That ain't far enough. If you are gonna be hunting at a club with other hunters and dogs the only proper thing to do is to leave any bitch in heat at home.
> Unless your club is the King Ranch in Texas or some other HUGE club there are most likely going to be problems. Like I said earlier dogs can smell girls in heat from miles away



^^^^^^THIS


----------



## ckvbach (May 12, 2010)

If you were planning on going someplace with other hunters and dogs....don't. Had a guy insist on bringing his female in heat along on our yearly trip out west last year. It made for a very miserable time for everyone.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

I do avoid swimming my bitch when she is in heat because of the risk of uterine infection. That said I think I am being overly cautious. I know other people who do not give it a thought and have never had a problem.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

chesaka said:


> I do avoid swimming my bitch when she is in heat because of the risk of uterine infection. That said I think I am being overly cautious. I know other people who do not give it a thought and have never had a problem.


Why risk it? I've always been told to avoid swimming my girls while in season (and within ~10 days of whelp) since they are much more at risk of infection. Especially w/ standing water. 

The OP asked about how long after she stopped bleeding. I hate that reference since so many THINK their girls are done when they don't see "color" at ~day 10-15, and it ends up being thier most vulnerable period! To be safe, if you really don't know your girl's season, sit this entire month out.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Why risk it? I've always been told to avoid swimming my girls while in season (and within ~10 days of whelp) since they are much more at risk of infection. Especially w/ standing water


I've heard this too. But do I believe it?

Has there been any studies of any kind to support this?


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Howard N said:


> I've heard this too. But do I believe it?
> 
> Has there been any studies of any kind to support this?


Don't know about studies but I've had at least 2 vets tell me this over the years.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

chesaka said:


> I do avoid swimming my bitch when she is in heat because of the risk of uterine infection. That said I think I am being overly cautious. I know other people who do not give it a thought and have never had a problem.



Does water temperate play a part in the bacteria growth in the water ?
I never gave this any thought and my girl just came out of heat and we hunted all the way threw her cycle.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have done it for years. No problems.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

have trained and hunted bitches in season for 30 year in the water with no problems ever.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Depends on the girl, some cannot handle being out while in season they go hormonal flakey. My girl marks and hunts better when in season, never had any infection issues, and I haven't had any problems with other dogs. Most owners will control their males, and those that don't you probably already refuse to hunt with period. I stay well away from them, on those danger days (in the middle) and she has a collar on 24-7 when she's out, and locked in her kennel, locked in the truck all other times for the month. Just be aware that you will have to be very vigilant, and if you can't or don't want to do that, leave her home.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Shawn White said:


> Does water temperate play a part in the bacteria growth in the water ?
> I never gave this any thought and my girl just came out of heat and we hunted all the way threw her cycle.


I was told to avoid stagnant, non flowing water due to the possibility of bacterial issues and open cervix, etc.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I vote dont' carry her to a place with males in a half mile proximity. Its kinda like when I was young and saw a bar well we all know the rest of that story.

That said the foundation bitch of my tiny harem would hunt and train the same regardless of her heat cycles. Her daughter grandaughter and great grandaughter don't give a dang about a duck or bumper when they are in heat. The only thing they care about is the neon sign...wait I already mentioned that.

They are all different.


----------

